# Can you control any decoder with MRC Prodigy squared line?



## G1-L Tech (Dec 7, 2016)

Just like the title says,....can you control any make of accessory or any decoder of any kind with the MRC Prodigy squared line? For example, use NCE accessory decoder for turnouts, and use the MRC to control it? Do all DCC controllers and decoders understand each other, or do I have to be brand specific?
Everyone confused yet?:smokin:
:cAnada:


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

DCC is DCC. Any controller will operate DCC equipment.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You can mix and match as you like. The only thing I'd say is that all mobile decoders are not equal. If you want the very best control and features buy Lenz, Zimo or ESU, bit more money but well worth it imho. Digitrax, NCE, TCS etc are also very acceptable, just don't be tempted with MRC. The extra functions you see offered on some are usually for lights/lighting effects.

Edit: you're in N so you might have to go with one of the drop in types available, so may not be available from the makers I've recommenced.


----------

